# Qld Scarby 26 Jul 13… You mocca'd me Carny!



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Qld Scarby 26 Jul 13&#8230; You mocca'd me Carny!

All those praises heaped on me in one sentence&#8230; "It would be good to be able to catch snaps on demand like you do"&#8230;

You had me believing it myself!

Sooooo, I hit the Scarby/Redcliffe area full of confidence on Friday, and waited for the inevitable screaming run from the "snaps on demand."

It just didn't happen!

In six lllllooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnggggg hours, it just didn't happen!

I do believe you've put the moccas on me, Carnster old fellow! ;-)

Would you kindly remove them, as I'm hitting Scarby again tomorrow at first light, and would dearly like to seriously bend a rod or two. 

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Mate I have been out about 5 times in the last week and not caught one legal snapper  , plenty of fingermark and sole but the snapper are being very elusive. Whats the go? I hope there is still some season left for them :?


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm only laughing because I can't be out there chasing donuts myself.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

salticrak said:


> take up lawn bowls you old bastard.


We all grow old in time... yer young plick (last word in chinese)

Lawn bowls would be too fast a game for you, Oh One Whose Crack Is Salty... :lol:



WadsYak said:


> Mate I have been out about 5 times in the last week and not caught one legal snapper  , plenty of fingermark and sole but the snapper are being very elusive. Whats the go? I hope there is still some season left for them :?


Not fingermark, WadsYak... Moses Perch... the snapper will still be there... perhaps we're zigging when we should be zagging ie in the wrong place at the wrong time, eh? Could even be in the right place but at the wrong time.

Keep trying... your turn will come.



bruus said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm only laughing because I can't be out there chasing donuts myself.


I wasn't chasing donuts, just catchin' 'em!  These donuts aren't very filling, either! Are you still driving Lucy's car, or have the incoming biccies fixed up yours? Much too early for a brand spanking new one, hmn? ;-)

Cheers all, Jimbo


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> Are you still driving Lucy's car, or have the incoming biccies fixed up yours? Much too early for a brand spanking new one, hmn?


Still using Lucie's, I could probably fix mine but it's so old and worn out I think i'll just get rid of it and share a car. Also cheaper for us while she is finishing her studies through till next year. Then time for a new one for me ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Strange, Bilbo is still in my cupboard
Must be another reason


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

jim.
if it makes you feel any better, 
been having the same," saved by a stray tailor" mornings out scarby-reddy reef.
haven't had a snap encounter for a little bit, 8) 
so been enjoying a few passage trips with a mate. flathead always being a 
welcomed treat.. ;-) 
hope you had some success today let us know how you went eh?
wayno


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Sorry Jim, mate we all have those days, but i am confident that you will turn it around next time. Oops i did it again.
How about if i say that you can't catch fish on demand, would that work?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Rumours of a 64 cm snap at Scarby today. Is TC back in form?


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Rumours of a 64 cm snap at Scarby today. Is TC back in form?


Not till it has a shell.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

salticrak said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Strange, Bilbo is still in my cupboard
> ...


Plenty in the closet waiting to come out
Too bad that mine is a _cupboard_ ...


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

carnster said:


> Sorry Jim, mate we all have those days, but i am confident that you will turn it around next time. Oops i did it again.
> How about if i say that you can't catch fish on demand, would that work?


Whatever you did, Carny, the moccas have been lifted,  because...



kayakone said:


> Rumours of a 64 cm snap at Scarby today. Is TC back in form?


Sometimes there is a ring of truth in the shadows of rumour, I'm glad to report. 8)



bruus said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Rumours of a 64 cm snap at Scarby today. Is TC back in form?
> ...


That is just so cruel, Daniel  ... I should have given that "other snapper" to some more deserving chap. :twisted:

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

salticrak said:


> So Nick what you are saying is that you will be coming out of the cupboard ?


Bilbo will be
That's why he doesn't catch fish

All that silvery glitter coating and piercings, it's a bit suss


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Yes..
Nice work jim.


----------

